

LibFlow - hackplus
http://libflow.com/about
Hello everyone,<p>I am building a website to share free documents, textbooks and papers. The purpose of it is to host free material that can be readily accessed with no paywalls, subscriptions forms or ads.
This started as a personal project, but it is growing and I would like to know if there is someone who would like to support it. It is not a for-profit project, and does not have a business model. However, I have a long term goal of (financially) supporting the creation of more free materials (e.g. textbooks) and make them available for free. Therefore I am also interested in the possibility of generating some revenue without ads.
======
hackplus
Hello everyone,

I am building a website ( [http://libflow.com](http://libflow.com) ) to share
free documents, textbooks and papers. The purpose of it is to host free
material that can be readily accessed with no paywalls, subscriptions forms or
ads. This started as a personal project, but it is growing and I would like to
know if there is someone who would like to support it. It is not a for-profit
project, and does not have a business model. However, I have a long term goal
of (financially) supporting the creation of more free materials (e.g.
textbooks) and make them available for free. Therefore I am also interested in
the possibility of generating some revenue without ads.

